# Conversion formula for ppm to mg/l?



## Nekentros (May 22, 2005)

My test strips measure KH in ppm but the CO2 chart here:

http://www.aquatic-plants.org/articles/khph_table/khph_table.html

req's some other measurement.

How do I convert my ppm KH to match this chart?


----------



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

I hope this will help you,

1°KH=17.86 ppm 

/Niklas


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Actually, ppm (parts per million) is exactly the same measurment as mg/l(milligrams per liter) with is also the exact same measurment as cc(cubic centimeters). So 1ppm=1mg/l=1cc.

That, and most, CO2 charts use a degrees measurment for kH(carbonate hardness). Niklas is corect in his conversion, that 1degree kH=17.86ppm.

BTW, how did you make the little degree sign NE?

Welcome to APC, both of you


----------



## Nolan W. (Jul 30, 2005)

dennis said:


> BTW, how did you make the little degree sign NE?


On a PC, make sure Num Lock is on, then hold down Alt and type "167" on the numeric keypad. º http://www.tedmontgomery.com/tutorial/ALTchrc.html


----------



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

You can also ues the character map in windows to copy a character and also find out the alt code.

In my case i copied the whole text from a swedish aquarium forum where i did know the info was written.


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

Actually, Dennis, ppm and mg/L are dimensions of concentration. cc is a dimension of volume. 1cc=1mL, 1ppm=1mg/L.

-Dustin


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Dustin, your absolutely right. Thank you for catching that. I really need to stop posting first thing in the morning. I do apologize if I confused anyone!


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

Glad you like our KH table 

Ben


----------



## Nekentros (May 22, 2005)

That helped a buch. Thanks!


----------

